
Court overturns EPA approval of popular herbicide made by Monsanto - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jun/04/monsanto-herbicide-court-overrules-epa
======
cmrdporcupine
For background, this isn't about the human health impacts of these sprays, but
of the impact on other farmers' crops and on wild plants: cash crop (corn,
soy, cotton mainly) farmers growing herbicide resistant GMO crops often act
like they own the whole countryside. They spray indiscriminately and damage or
destroy the crops of people who grow things that aren't resistant, like my
grapes, or anything else really. Because they are the majority of what is
grown on farmland they have a lot of voice and power.

This has been an issue with glyphosate (Roundup) for years, but as weeds have
grown resistant to glyphosate they're using stronger and stronger herbicides
with new resistant varieties. Dicamba and 2,4d spray can drift for miles,
damaging plants not only of other farmers but wild native plants in forested
areas between farms, etc.

I just wish a similar decision could be made up here in Canada. Canada was the
first country in the world to approve 2,4d tolerant soy and dicamba tolerant
soy.

